# UK web ordered prints



## Nigel A (Jun 8, 2007)

I am looking for a good UK web based print ordering service please.

Any helpful suggestions will be much appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Steph (Jun 9, 2007)

Do you want to print from digital files or negatives/slides? I have no experience with the former but BPD-Photech does a very good job for hand prints from negatives and slides.


----------



## Nigel A (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks, Steph, for your reply.
I need image based ordering to go with orders from my site (www.pbna.co.uk)
Regards
Nigel


----------



## EOS_JD (Jun 13, 2007)

Photobox.co.uk


----------

